# Trend Micro vs. Mcafee



## please help! (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,
I notice in the list this website provides for these kinds of products, it lists these three first in this order:

Symantec, Trend, Mcafee

do most "computer" people use one of these 3? 

which is the best?


I use mcafee, but I just heard about Trend Micro, and has this "transsecure" feature thing and apparently some other feature for e-mail spam filtering, which I don't know enough about all 3 of these to tell, but is this the better one to use?


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Out of McAfee and Trend, I would use Trend.

Personally I use AVG anti virus free, AVG anti spyware free, and Super Anti Spyware free.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is a website to compare antivirus programs . i myself use avg7.5 free & comodo free firewall.

http://www.av-comparatives.org/


----------



## snowyskies (Nov 25, 2005)

golferbob said:



> here is a website to compare antivirus programs . i myself use avg7.5 free & comodo free firewall.
> 
> http://www.av-comparatives.org/


Do you have a link to the comodo firewall? I'm getting off the NIS bus and i've been hearing great things about comodo....but I'd like to be sure I'm going to the right link!

OP, I'm switching to nod32, which the interface is a bit confusing if you're not sure about all that computer crap, i'll admit. They're working on it for the next release, but since my NIS subscription expires tomorrow...I unfortunately couldn't wait. I really like it so far on the box i'm testing it with. (Yay 30 day free trials) It catches just as much if not more as NAV, and it's a ton easier on your system resources! Newegg's running a sale on it right now, too 

nod32's homepage is www.eset.com if you're interested. It may not be right for you since you're admitting you don't know a ton about this stuff.

Of the three you're thinking about using, Symantec tends to be better at catching things, but Trend I found to be a bit friendlier and just a little lighter on the system. McAfee just always left me feeling annoyed, and it was always saying i wasn't protected because i didn't have every little thing of theirs installed. Thanks, but no thanks to that, right?

AVG's getting a lot better though, and it's free, which you might really like the sound of that price  AVG's also lighter than Symantec's offerings and Trend's. It's what I recommend to my friends who don't meet the minimum requirements for the first two.

I'm probably going a bit overboard...so i'll stop here unless you want more info


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

comodo link ,set it to learning.

http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.com/


----------



## snowyskies (Nov 25, 2005)

Awesome! Installing it now (just took norton off my system and got nod32 settled...if i wasn't at home i'd be nervous with just the windows firewall XD)

OP, you got things figured out?


----------

